
California is about to find out what a truly radical climate policy looks like - state_machine
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/29/12650488/california-climate-law-sb-32
======
DrScump
This piece is oddly silent on the failing linchpin of the program: people
aren't paying _nearly_ as much for their carbon credits as projected. The most
recent auction was down _98%_ in nominal dollars from the preceding auction
(there is surprisingly little coverage of this fact in the media, so I don't
know if there are mitigating numbers).

There was an article in WSJ that is paywalled:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/californias-cap-and-trade-
bubble...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/californias-cap-and-trade-
bubble-1464643546)

And this is the only other free coverage I found via a cursory search:

[https://www.yahoo.com/news/californias-landmark-cap-trade-
pr...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/californias-landmark-cap-trade-program-
faces-uncertain-future-120943553.html)

